# Mickael Pietrus



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what can you tell me about him?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I will have an in-depth scouting report on him sometime next week!

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sounds great matthew!


----------

